

GoDaddy hires former Yahoo and Microsoft exec Blake Irving as CEO - 01PH
http://www.slashgear.com/godaddy-hires-former-yahoo-and-microsoft-exec-blake-irving-as-ceo-11260413/

======
adamnemecek
Announcement of Blake Irving leaving GoDaddy in 5...4...3...

